# 1st time trailer buyer?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

As you are a first time buyer, I hope you have enlisted the help of someone with experience to help you with the process (give the trailer a look, etc)- they can also advise you on the paperwork needed.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

themacpack said:


> As you are a first time buyer, I hope you have enlisted the help of someone with experience to help you with the process (give the trailer a look, etc)- they can also advise you on the paperwork needed.


totally agree..flooring condition, brakes, space including height can be so different...slants are so much easier to load for most horses
if you have already done your homework..go for it. paperwork from buyer you already stated in your post unless Texas has something particular to the state


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Your best resource on specific paperwork is your local vehicle registration office- they can advise what will be needed for you to register the trailer - some states require the title, some a bill of sale, etc (then you get into the fun of buying in a state that doesn't use titles but living in a state that does, lol). When in doubt, though, overdocument rather than under - so a clear and signed over title AND a signed bill of sale, etc.


----------



## kgecpeach (Jun 8, 2012)

Opinions?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

What year is it and how much are they asking?

Make sure you check the floor and tires. Ask when it was last serviced.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

personally I would say its a no..but its really what you want & like. Have you loaded your horse in to this type of trailer? If the answer is no..I would think hard about it cuz it might be a really tough one to load into.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, unfortunately those photos show none of what I would base my purchase decision on, so I can't really advise beyond revisit the trailer, take multiple pictures of essentially EVERY part of the trailer, inside and out. Just in what is visible, there appears to be distortion at the bottom of the front - which does not bode well as to the condition of the rest of it. 
Taking someone who can help you make a good decision or taking the trailer for an evaluation at a dealer would be your best bet if you want to consider this one (or for any trailer you do find)


----------

